# A few pics of the last couple days



## hunter3015 (Nov 27, 2013)

Not had a lot of time to post lately, but heres a few from the last week


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

lookin' real good there............


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Grats on your catches--------------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the trapping, thanks for sharing.


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Very nice! I love seeing critters. I have yet to catch a fox and only 2 weeks left of season.

Steve


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Some good catches there, congratulations.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

cool stuff thanks


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats, looks like your having a good season.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Great pics. Congrats.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Good catches , the small game and game birds will thank ya .


----------

